# Anyone experienced in day old chicks?



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello, just wondering if I can buy a couple of day old (or week old) chicks and put them in with my two silkie hens? Would love to have the opportunity to have some babies but we absolutely cannot have a rooster. Does anyone have experience in this? Has it worked/failed for some? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi. I just had my 3 month old hen shipped with my one month old chicks. She took the chicks as her own babies even though she is still so young. The chicks sleep under her and she mothers them completely. I absolutely can NOT have roosters either so what I did was DNA test my silkies. The breeder I got them from offers this service. She also ships around the country. The DNA test costed me about 20 dollars. One of my babes was male so the breeder allowed me to trade it out and didn't charge me for the replacement chick. You can do it this way or this silkie breeder also offers a hen guarentee. If you go that route if it turns out to be a roo, they will return it and ship another chick free. So see there are ways to confirm females. As for your older silkie accepting the babies I know my older chick accepted my babies as her own. I guess it would depend on your hens. I would not mix them until they are older and fully feathered to be safe. I had no choice as they we're shipped together. Luckily my older one took on the role as mother. But I would slowly integrate them into the flock after fully feathered. I hope this helps. Best wishes.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you very kindly, that is very helpful! A great idea to introduce them when they are fully feathered! Thanks again!


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Good advice from realsis... Your silky may mother them, she may not. You could try a supervised visit and see what happens...Good luck!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I will do that.. Sit with them for a while and watch how they are all interacting.. Is it clear relatively soon as to whether or not they will get along? Thanks!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you tired the inter action yet? How did it go? We're they accepted? Let me know. Just curious how it worked out for you?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't just yet.. Still not 100% decided on getting some chicks! Lots of people have warned me against it so as an owner of my first two silkies I am thinking I shouldn't rush into it! If I do get a couple of chicks, I wi definitely let you know how it goes.. I spoke with a friend of mine who has had chickens ever since he was a kid (about 55 now!) and he thinks they will be fine, just put the chicks in the coop part at night?!?! But then how can I watch them! Has anyone had success with this way before?


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

I have found that the 'sneak 'em in the middle of the night" works sometimes and sometimes not...No guarantee and if you introduce them under your supervision you can monitor it. it does not take long for an older chicken to beat the daylights out of a smaller bird...


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I have silkies and I have a great broody hen but every time I try to give her chicks that are not hers she beats them up even f I do it at night, somehow she knows if she has eggs hatching I can sneak little ones in but not if they are feathered good luck though


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm tricky to know what to do! They are still not showing any signs of broodiness at all-I even left some eggs in their nest box for a few days and they were not interested in the slightest! Think I might have to wait till they mature a little?!? Really appreciate all the tips!!


----------



## PouletdePouf (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a silkie hen named Henny Penny who was 3 months old & mothered week old chicks beautifully! After about 1 month, "she" crowed.  Henry Penry still looked out for his babies...even as the grew. So, it definitely has to do with temperment as well!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely story Poulet. Thanks for that.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha that's gorgeous! What a sweety! Lovely story


----------



## Marion (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a hen sitting on eggs and only two hatched so I put some day old chicks under her the next night. She did not rejuect them, but they were clearly the 'poor relation' kids for a few days. She would peck them if they came out from under her and shove them back under. The breeder told me it was fine - if she had rejected them she would have just thrown them out! After a week or so she was fine with them but it was a very worrying and upsetting time for me. I would not attempt this with a hen that was not broody. I have heard of hens accepting chicks that were housed within sight and sound, sometimes their mothering instinct will kick in seeing and hearing baby chicks. This would be the way I would go and be prepared to raise them yourself.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks For your help Marion. One of my silkies had gone mega broody/clucky just in the last few days! I'm waiting to see if she definitely is before I put fertile eggs under her but so far it's looking very likely!


----------

